# Taking good pictures of your goats-how?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

How do I take good pictures of my goats just when they're out and about?

HoosierShadow: I totally admire your pictures for their quality! How do you get such good ones?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I can never get a good picture. Usually noses only here....they're so curious . Maybe enlist the help of someone else while you distract the goats


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They seem to think noses are their best side!:laugh:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I think part of it is having a decent camera and the another part is developing an eye for when the right moment is to take the pictures. 

I had a Cannon SX10IS, but I could never get good moving pictures with it. It took too long to focus and if the goat was moving the picture came out blurry. Although if the goat was standing still the shots would come out really well! I just got a Nikon D5200 though and I can get just about any shot with it. If I put it on the action setting I can get 5 photos per second, and the photos all look nice and are high quality.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I usually take pics with my phone but someone else to help distract is very helpfull. Also take a lot of pics then go back and delete the bad ones.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Another big thing is getting down on the goats level. You want to be pointing the camera directly at the middle of the goat so you aren't above them or below them which can skew the angle of the picture and make the goat look funny.

I just hang around out with mine until they get bored and walk away lol Then I just snap pics as fast as I can. I have an Olympus digital camera (from Walmart) it is pretty nice, has tons of zoom and takes good pics. It also has a setting where it will keep taking pics as long as you are holding the button down so you can get a bunch of pics at once then sort through them. Works really good at getting motion pics lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Animal pics are the hardest! Candice is a professional, that's how she gets those!! So all you need to do is become a professional photographer and wala! Great pics :lol:


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

I joke that it's like trying to take a picture of a hummingbird! One thing that works for me is the mass quantity approach... I just take tons of shots and hope one is decent. All sorts of angles, I follow mine around. You can prompt them to jump on stuff simply by putting it in their pen, then wait for them to explore it. Also, after you give them a treat, they'll lick their lips, and if you have a fast camera you can catch their tongue sticking out! (Like Dash) Mosey is in the vest. My friends now call him Euro-goat because of the outfit and even give him a Dutch-club-goer accent. "Ey, you wan to go an party wit me?!"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's how I do it... 50 shots may give me one decent shot


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I think it helps to have animals that love attention! Here is one I got yesterday of my 2 yr old mini alpine Darbe! She is such a diva!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for doing this thread!!! I get so upset taking pictures because the goat just looks like crap......but I'm totally going to go out and try the same level as the goat and see how that does.....and thinks for your awesome tips you guys.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

i agree with the previous comments. 
i usually take pix with my phone but NOT as soon as I get there. I usually stand or sit around until they've smelled and chewed on everything i have on and are completely bored with me. Then, when they go about their business i begin taking pictures - lots of pictures. It's best if you have a camera that can zoom in but don't stress about that, you can always crop the picture later. Back in the day when people used film cameras the rule went something like this "if you get 1-2 good pictures from a 24 roll, you are a good photographer." So take your time, take tons of pix and then crop and clean up the ones that are your best.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

ok I HAVE to know all about the "horn wear" - it's adorable. Does it serve a purpose or is it just for looks?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I managed to get some decent ones on my website. They are definitely not amazing, but at least they aren't all nostril and blurr!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

See the picture that is my Avatar? That photo took me 10 minutes of sneaking up to him on my hands and knees. I still ended up with 3 that I threw away.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Always be at the goats level, take the pictures with the sun at your back, use a flash as it will fill in the shadows and show the true colors, you can also take pics on an over cast day.
12 ft is a good distance to be, don't get closer, use the zoom, and crop what's needed.
I find it easier to get pasture pictures when they are completely full, content, and they aren't interested in you at all. Bucks are easiest to take pictures of when they are peeing, because they normally strike a pose.

And it will take you a long time to get the perfect picture! Just sit and be patient.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

See, Lacie knows how to take good pictures, she just doesn't want to


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: I know lots of stuff, but it's a matter of actually applying those skills


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I always, always, have good lighting. Always. Then, I like to have a solid-ish background to show them off. I have my timer set, usually for thirty seconds, and have the goat ready. They are usually clipped, washed, and very well trained. I stack the goat, pulling them slightly forward while arching the neck down, and pinch them on their topline to make them level out. Here's a very good example, using my doe Frosty:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the pics!

I agree, you might take 10 and only like 1. You might go out and get 50 pictures, and only use 1. Depends on what your goats are in the mood for, and what you want to achieve 

Being friendly helps, but sometimes can be a pain, especially if they think they have to be stuck to your hip <like Caramel...so hard to get pics of her if she thinks she has to 'heel' like a dog well..without sitting lol>.

Fast camera with a fast shutter speed and a decent zoom/quality on it is also a factor. I don't like to use less than shutter speed 800 for goats if I can help it. If lighting is good I love to go about 1000 or 1200. But at least above 500 so you aren't getting blurry action shots if the goat moves, jumps, runs, etc. that's why a lot of people might end up with blurry pics, because their shutter speed isn't fast enough.

I use DSLR camera's, typically my Canon 40D with a 24-105mm lens and occasionally my Canon 7D with a 70-200mm F2.8 lens. The shorter lens isn't a very long lens, but I consider it my all around lens as I don't like to bring my bigger lens out too much for playing.










A BIG part of it though, is knowing your camera well enough that you have an idea of what you can achieve. I am self taught, there is soooo much I'd love to learn, but I am happy with what I do know 

Here is a link to my flickr sets if anyone wants to see:

__
https://flic.kr/p/6
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/
I have a LOT of horse sale pics from Sept and Nov. and race photos from Oct I haven't added. I've been soooo lazy this year it's crazy. Hopefully I'll get them up sometime soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ I wish we were closer so you could teach me how to really use my camera  I see in a lot of your pics that the main object is totally perfect and the back ground is kind blurry which makes the Object really stand out....what's your trick  
Also I was looking at photo programs and was wondering if anyone uses any programs and what one it is? I noticed that photo shop has like 20 different programs you can buy but don't know what one would be the best.......I'm loving this thread!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For photo shop I use Gimp 2.6, and Adobe Photoshop CC. Gimp is a bit harder if you are just beginning because there is no quick tools (I personally use it more, unless I'm swapping backgrounds, then I'd use Adobe), Adobe has the quick tools that do things faster, you can change the backgrounds in seconds, where Gimp might take you a minute or two, depending on how much detail is in the picture and what you are removing.
Upside and downsides, Gimp is free, Adobe is not. Gimp is not as high tech, so it has less tools and options, Adobe is pretty cool with the options and tools available. They do have 30 day trials for all their photoshop software though, so maybe check out all the Adobe ones if you want to photoshop a lot.
Bottom line though, for goats, I'd just use Gimp, or something else free.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

MaAdMtns said:


> I joke that it's like trying to take a picture of a hummingbird! One thing that works for me is the mass quantity approach... I just take tons of shots and hope one is decent. All sorts of angles, I follow mine around. You can prompt them to jump on stuff simply by putting it in their pen, then wait for them to explore it. Also, after you give them a treat, they'll lick their lips, and if you have a fast camera you can catch their tongue sticking out! (Like Dash) Mosey is in the vest. My friends now call him Euro-goat because of the outfit and even give him a Dutch-club-goer accent. "Ey, you wan to go an party wit me?!"


*gasp* The horn warmers are awesome. I have to make some for my buck!!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For photo shop I use Gimp 2.6, and Adobe Photoshop CC. Gimp is a bit harder if you are just beginning because there is no quick tools (I personally use it more, unless I'm swapping backgrounds, then I'd use Adobe), Adobe has the quick tools that do things faster, you can change the backgrounds in seconds, where Gimp might take you a minute or two, depending on how much detail is in the picture and what you are removing.
> Upside and downsides, Gimp is free, Adobe is not. Gimp is not as high tech, so it has less tools and options, Adobe is pretty cool with the options and tools available. They do have 30 day trials for all their photoshop software though, so maybe check out all the Adobe ones if you want to photoshop a lot.
> Bottom line though, for goats, I'd just use Gimp, or something else free.


Thank you!!! Some of those programs are expensive and computer stuff is not a skill I'm good at.....when I get my internet going again....hopefully soon I'll try it out


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You don't have to be a professional or expert to take decent photos of your goats. 

If you are wanting website quality photos...here's what you should do.

Get a helper to hold the goat.
Use a show collar/chain.
Clip and/or bathe the goat. Dairy goats should have a show shave.
Find a good spot with a nice, clean background.
Always have the sun to your back when taking the photo.
Set your goat up properly, nice and square. 
You should be centered with the goat when taking the photo.
And always use a decent quality camera.

It does take awhile to get the hang of it, some people have a natural eye and ability, others will need to practice.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone! This has been so helpful.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Updating and bumping this thread  My skills have improved drastically! I love using my Nikon D7000 although I'm still learning how to use it, lol 

Photoshop is also an amazing tool to have! I would recommend learning how to use some kind of photo editing software.

New tip: learn your goats personalities and take pictures that show it! Like these ones of my ol' boy, Riot  (who's about 14 months old )















Or these of my very silly kids...they think humans are jungle gyms, lol. Especially Puffy & Baby, they literally will try to jump up my leg to get my attention!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Beautiful pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are great! It's fun to see how pictures improve over time isn't it? 
I've been having some issues with equipment, drives me batty at times! I can't wait until I can upgrade, but it has to wait until next spring (I said that this time last year too! gah! but next year it has to happen).

I love photoshop. I have a very old version on my desktop & old laptop, so old that when I bought my new laptop last year, it wouldn't work on here lol! So, I signed up for the $10mo. plan and really enjoy it. After my first year, they gave me 2mo free, no complaints.


----------

